# Suche guten Monitor zum Zocken



## MSPCFreak (12. Juli 2009)

Also,

ich suche einen Monitor zum Gamen.
Ich hatte da den Samsung T200 oder T220 im Auge. Da ich aber in einem Test gelesen hab, dass beide eine sehr schlechte Reaktionszeit haben (T220: 29s), war ich am überlegen einen anderen Monitor zu kaufen. Es gibt doch diese Technik die Overdrive oder so heißt. Monitore mit dieser Funktion haben sehr gute Reaktionszeiten.
Kann mir jemand einen Monitor mit Overdrive empfehlen oder einen von den beiden Samsungs.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Juli 2009)

Overdrive? Ist das nicht eine Software um AMD CPUs zu Übertakten?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Da ich aber in einem Test gelesen hab, dass beide eine sehr schlechte Reaktionszeit haben (T220: *29s*)



DEN würd ich dann wirklich nicht kaufen


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juli 2009)

Hier ist mal einer der vielen Links: PRAD | FAQ Monitore

Vieleicht kennt ja einer so einen Monitor. Von Samsung gibts welche, das weiß ich. Aber welchen weiß ich net.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Juli 2009)

also max. 5ms sind in ordung, am besten wären 2ms...


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Die Angaben im Angebot stimmen sowieso nicht. Der Monitor muss unter 30s Reaktionszeit haben, sonst ist er nicht spieletauglich.
Gibts nen Test von PCGH von 22 Zöller?


----------



## Traben (14. Juli 2009)

in der aktuellen ausgabe sind 24 zöller im test. oder du schaust dir mal die preisliste der aktuellen ausgabe an da sind monitore bei bei denen du wenig falsch machen kannst.


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Ich suche aber einen 22 Zoll und mir geht es net um den Preis. Ich suche einen Monitor der 22 Zoll groß ist (wennmöglich von Samsung) und eine kurze Reaktionszeit hat.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass dieser hier:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - BenQ G2220HD

damals als Testsieger bzw. Preis/Leistungssieger der PCGH hervorging

greetz


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Ich werf mal den hier in den Raum: LG Electronics Flatron L227WTP, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Der LG scheint ganz gut zu sein.
Aber was beuten diese Sachen?



> itunter zeigt sich jedoch ein Lag von bis zu 30 Millisekunden – diesen Wert muss man in einer Fotostrecke von mehr als 100 Bildern aber durchaus suchen.





> Auch rund 20 Millisekunden Differenz zwischen den Bildschirmen können beobachtet werden – die Regel ist das aber nicht. Der Inputlag liegt im Schnitt bei deutlich unter 10 Millisekunden und in über der Hälfte der Fälle bei 0, ist also als sehr gut zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Kann mir keiner einen guten Monitor 22 Zoll empfehlen, den er vieleicht auch selber hat oder mir das erklären, was ich oben geschrieben hab?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juli 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Die Angaben im Angebot stimmen sowieso nicht. Der Monitor muss unter *30s* Reaktionszeit haben, sonst ist er nicht spieletauglich.



Schätze da fehlt wieder ein  *m*


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Juli 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Schätze da fehlt wieder ein  *m*



denke ich auch, so was lahmes sollte man ansonsten wirklich ned nehmen... nimm doch den T220 der hat 2ms u. den guten kontrast...


----------



## coati (14. Juli 2009)

Zum Gamen ist der LG L227WT sehr gut.

Hier ein Testbericht von Prad.de PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron L227WT


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Jep, ich habe den L227WT, also den Vorgänger der WTP und bin damit echt zufriden


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Ja stimmt, ich hab immer ein m vergessen. Naja, vieleicht hol ich mir den L227WT oder den L227WTP. Glaubt ihr das stimmt? Bei Samsung steht, dass der T220 2ms hat. Chip hat getestet und kommt auf 9ms und auf ner anderen Seite stehen dass der 29 ms hat. Wem glaubt ihr. Ich glaub eher den 29 ms.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

na also den WT würde ich nicht nehmen, außerdem wirst du auch keinen mehr bekommen^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Und den WTP?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

Den schon, ich meinte damit nur den WT da der 1.) teurer ist und 2.) älter ist.


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Ah, okay. Kannst du mir diese Begriffe erklären:



> zeigt sich jedoch ein Lag von bis zu 30 Millisekunden – diesen Wert muss man in einer Fotostrecke von mehr als 100 Bildern aber durchaus suchen.





> Auch rund 20 Millisekunden Differenz zwischen den Bildschirmen können beobachtet werden – die Regel ist das aber nicht. Der Inputlag liegt im Schnitt bei deutlich unter 10 Millisekunden und in über der Hälfte der Fälle bei 0, ist also als sehr gut zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (15. Juli 2009)

Kann dir den Asus VW222u empfehlen,
habe ich selbst in verwendung, ist ein Hammergeiles Teil,
keine Schlieren, und schöne Farben/Kontrast, Helligkeit ist auch ganz gut.
Kaufe mir vielleicht noch einen für Triple-Monitoring.

Ach ja, vielleicht ist der Zalman 3D-Monitor ja auch mal nen Blick Wert...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (15. Juli 2009)

also i-wie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das der Hersteller falsche angaben veröffentlich u. samsung is eign eine sehr gute marke...


----------



## MSPCFreak (15. Juli 2009)

Okay, also ich überlegs mir. Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## canis lupus (23. Juli 2009)

also ich habe den SyncMaster T220
ich glaube kaum das er eine Reaktionszeit von ca.30ms hat.
Egal ob Egoshooter oder Action Filme von schlieren oder sonstiges ist nichts zu sehen. Ich hab ihn mittlerweile schon 6 Monate und bin mit dem Monitor voll und ganz zufrieden.

Und die vielen positive Bewertungen bei Alternate kann ich nur beipflichten.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster T220


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Juli 2009)

Was haltet ihr von den beiden, bzw. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen?

Samsung SyncMaster 2243BW

Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW


----------



## AMD_Killer (25. Juli 2009)

Kann dir nur den Samsung SyncMaster P2250 empfehlenhardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SyncMaster P2250


----------



## MSPCFreak (27. Juli 2009)

Danke @AMD_Killer, aber ich wollte eigentlich nur einen der eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 hat und 16:10 ist.


----------



## phil2611 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich würde dir den ASUS VW225N empfehlen.
Sau geiles Teil. 
Immer scharfe Bilder und einen guten Kontrast.
Hab ich selber in Verwendung. Is ein 16:10 un bekommt deine gewünschte Auflösung ohne Probleme hin.
Bei Spielen hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit.

ASUS VW225N, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

da nochmal bei notebooksbilliger.de für die genaueren Angaben:

TFT-Monitore ASUS VW225N

kostet dich nur 135 euronen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (29. Juli 2009)

Der sieht nicht schecht aus, hattest du jemals Schlieren oder so?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem T220?


----------



## Naiuluj (29. Juli 2009)

Ein Freund von mir wollte sich mal den T220 kaufen. Jedoch hat er es dann doch gelassen, weil die Jungs bei Atelco meinten, dass schon unzählige Kunden Probleme mit dem Monitor gehabt hätten. (Es bildeten sich Schlieren nach einiger Zeit..naja unspielbar).
Ich selbst habe den 226BW mit 2ms, 22 Zoll, 1680x1050 und 3000:1 dynamischer Kontrast. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Nicht nur hervorragend zum Zocken sondern auch zum Filme gucken geeignet bei der Größe


----------



## phil2611 (29. Juli 2009)

@MSPCFreak: Hatte bis jetzt noch kein Schlieren und den Monitor habe ich schon über 1 1/2 Jahre. 

P.S.: Habe mein Rechner im Dauerbetrieb und benutze ihn min. jeden 2. Tag zum Zocken und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## MSPCFreak (3. August 2009)

Jeder sagt was andres, da ist es natürlich schwer zu entscheiden.


----------



## EyeForce (3. August 2009)

alternate hilft:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster T220


----------



## leorphee (9. August 2009)

hab den LG 227WTP und bin nach wie vor begeistert, hatte Ihn auch mit anderen verglichen, aber der LG hat bei mir gewonnen, dazu die Zahlreichen Testsiege, TOP Gerät!!


----------

